# New to the forum



## globalexplorer (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello,
My wife and I are preparing to move to Cuernavaca, Mexico in another week. We have been living in Panama for about 6 months, and it's time for a change. 

I am currently retired. I spend much of my time writing for my travel blog, _applecore_. Because I am new, I guess I am not allowed to include a link. Perhaps I will share links once I pass the initial probation period and I am not considered a troll.

I look forward to any input, ideas, and suggestions about life in Mexico. For example, I'm used to buying fresh papayas and pineapples, which are locally grown in Panama. I hope to at least find fresh tomatoes, avocados, and mangos. And I hope there is spicy food in Mexico. It's not common throughout Central America.


----------



## didileifer (Jan 6, 2013)

*we are new here as well*



globalexplorer said:


> Hello,
> My wife and I are preparing to move to Cuernavaca, Mexico in another week. We have been living in Panama for about 6 months, and it's time for a change.
> 
> I am currently retired. I spend much of my time writing for my travel blog, _applecore_. Because I am new, I guess I am not allowed to include a link. Perhaps I will share links once I pass the initial probation period and I am not considered a troll.
> ...


we are new here as well, having moved here from the usa. we have visited here many times before. you will not be disappointed in the fresh fruits and vegetables nor the spicy foods. Most importantly, Cuernavaca is a city of very friendly expats and you will love meeting them all.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

Plenty of spicy food . It's also common to put chile powder on fruits like mango , papaya and pineapple . I use to love the large yellow Papaya's , but they seem to have been replaced with the smaller Maridol papaya's . Maybe it was too hard to sell and transport the larger ones . 

Enchiladas , abondigas con salsa de chile chipotle , tacos ,mole' and other dishes will fill the bill on spicy foods .


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

globalexplorer said:


> Hello,
> My wife and I are preparing to move to Cuernavaca, Mexico in another week. We have been living in Panama for about 6 months, and it's time for a change.
> 
> I am currently retired. I spend much of my time writing for my travel blog, _applecore_. Because I am new, I guess I am not allowed to include a link. Perhaps I will share links once I pass the initial probation period and I am not considered a troll.
> ...


:welcome:

Lucky you, to have the opportunity to move about as you seem to do.

How long do you expect to be living in Cuernavaca or Mexico?

I'm always interested in learning the reason(s) someone chooses one destination over another. What's the attraction (to you, and yours) which lured you to Cuernavaca?

Best of luck with your move, and make certain to review the relatively new immigration regulations beforehand (if you haven't already done so).


----------



## globalexplorer (Jan 1, 2013)

*Cuernavaca*



Longford said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Lucky you, to have the opportunity to move about as you seem to do.
> 
> ...


We are looking to live in Cuernavaca for 6 months. That is the right amount of time to decide if we wish to stay longer or move on. There are so many places we have visited that we would like to live: Santiago, Chile; Montevideo, Uruguay; Valencia, Spain; Catania, Sicily; Dublin, Ireland. It will take years to experience all these places and to decide which one(s) we like best. That's why we sold our house, cars, furniture, and most possessions. We are not tied down now, and we will travel and live in places depending on what opportunities we discover. 

We met a family this past Autumn from Cuernavaca, and their love of the area is what drew us there. Our research shows there is much to see and do, and we are looking forward to a larger city lifestyle after living remotely in a small area. We looked into Costa Rica, but things didn't materialize as readily as they did in Cuernavaca, so off we go.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

globalexplorer said:


> We are looking to live in Cuernavaca for 6 months. That is the right amount of time to decide if we wish to stay longer or move on. There are so many places we have visited that we would like to live: Santiago, Chile; Montevideo, Uruguay; Valencia, Spain; Catania, Sicily; Dublin, Ireland. It will take years to experience all these places and to decide which one(s) we like best. That's why we sold our house, cars, furniture, and most possessions. We are not tied down now, and we will travel and live in places depending on what opportunities we discover.
> 
> We met a family this past Autumn from Cuernavaca, and their love of the area is what drew us there. Our research shows there is much to see and do, and we are looking forward to a larger city lifestyle after living remotely in a small area. We looked into Costa Rica, but things didn't materialize as readily as they did in Cuernavaca, so off we go.


Thanks for the responses.

I think Cuernavaca is one of those places people really like ... or they don't. Not much middle-ground. Count me amongst those who don't like it. Though I've visited a dozen or more times, I haven't lived there (and visiting for several days each time and living there offer different experiences ... I know). It's good that you already have a contact/friend living there who can make the transition easier. Cuernavaca is a pretty good location from which to explore the Central part of Mexico, also. Best of luck.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

globalexplorer said:


> Hello,
> My wife and I are preparing to move to Cuernavaca, Mexico in another week. We have been living in Panama for about 6 months, and it's time for a change.
> 
> I am currently retired. I spend much of my time writing for my travel blog, _applecore_. Because I am new, I guess I am not allowed to include a link. Perhaps I will share links once I pass the initial probation period and I am not considered a troll.
> ...


I love Cuernavaca for its location. Far enough away from DF so the wealthy from Mexico City only invade on weekends and holidays, yet close enough for those in Cuernavaca to visit the capital on a regular basis. I used to own Subway franchises inside the entry to Walmart in Cuernvaca and other cities, but always live in another country (Guatemala). 

As far as spicy food.. Mexicans put chile in sweets as well as everything else. Mexican children grow up with Chile as a staple like I was raised with Oregano in my Italian food. I would disagree with the statement that spicy foods are not common in Central America. I have been in Guatemala 20 years and there is never a table in a restaurant or home I have been to that does not include chiltepe, dogs tooth chile as they call it here, jalapeno or many other types. My mother in law as well as my wife, who are Guatemalan both use chile in many of their typical dishes such as pepian, jocon, chiles rellenos and hilachas.... 

I love Cuernavaca because of its similarities to Antigua where I am writing this from right now. The gem of the Americas, the most beautiful colonial city in all of the americas...


----------



## globalexplorer (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you for you insights about Cuernavaca - and the food. You are right to point out that other Central American countries have spicy food. I was too general in my comment about Central America. I have only visited Nicaragua, Costa Rica and Panama, and they don't eat a lot of hot spice. You can ask for hot sauce, but much of it is of such poor quality that it makes the food worse. Bocas del Toro has a strong Caribbean influence, and they have good hot sauce. 
Your comments are appreciated, and I can't wait to feel the hot spice on my tongue again!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

There's a wide-range of food preparation styles in Mexico, from what I experience. What holds true for the north will be different in the south, etc. Generally, I find that the "heat" of certain sauces and chili's is offered more so as a condiment than as part of the preparation when a plate makes its way to the table of a diner. Chili's are most often used for development of the richness and flavors, and not for heat. There's enough heat to go around, though! I know as many Mexicans who ask for _no muy pica_ when ordering than I do the ones who ask for something to arrive from the kitchen "spicy."


----------



## globalexplorer (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you for your comments, both here and on my applecore blog site. - Mike


----------

